# Steam Abzeichen "Mysterious" ???



## kero81 (4. Juni 2015)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen von welchem Spiel das ist oder was es überhaupt ist? Das war heute morgen in meiner Abzeichne Liste...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Juni 2015)

Vorbereitung auf die Summersale warscheinlich.
Bald wirst du es wieder normal sehen denke ich mal.


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Vorbereitung auf die Summersale warscheinlich.


Nicht nur wahrscheinlich, das sind die Sammelkarten für den Summersale, da dieser am 12.06 anfängt


----------



## mkay87 (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht nur wahrscheinlich, das sind die Sammelkarten für den Summersale, da dieser am 12.06 anfängt



Am 11.06.


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Am 11.06.


Ja....Dann eben der 11, ist doch vollkommen egal man wird eh spiele kaufen müssen um die Karten zu sammeln somit hat man genug zeit


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (4. Juni 2015)

Man bekommt auch zu jedem abzeichen welches man herstellt eine von den karten dazu.


----------

